# It's DNP weather! F-28-5'9-173lbs



## alisie (Oct 9, 2019)

*Dosage
*300mg crystal, I get too lethargic over 400mg.
I eased into it at 100mg in the am, sides were tolerable throughout the day so I took 100mg several hours later.

Today I went to 300mg and plan to stay there until the 25th then I'll take a 3 day diet break over the weekend and resume 300mg/day.
I'm well aware that I don't need DNP, like everyone else I want quicker results so I can get on with another bulk.
*Supplements
*L-carnitine
Vit C
Vit D
Vit A
Vit E
B12 complex
NAC
ALA
C0Q10
Omega 3
Benedryl
Bronkaid


*Diet*
Typically 900-1700 calories, with a TDEE of 2300 I'm still creating a decent deficit even if I hit maintenance.
I tend to stick to lower carbs while running DNP, it's still only mid 50's (Fahrenheit) outside so I prefer to keep the heat to a minimum.

*10-8-19
*300mg(split am/pm)
172.8lbs
*10-9-19*
300mg(single dose)
171lbs

Any questions just ask!


----------



## Trump (Oct 9, 2019)

300mg DNP for 18 days then back on again after three days??? You obviously done this before did the weight all come back on?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 9, 2019)

Been a member for 5 months and decided to make a first post. Good.

Maybe you can make a log in the journal section?


----------



## alisie (Oct 9, 2019)

I have, last year I did a cycle afterwards I maintained for a while then ran a bulk on var.


----------



## alisie (Oct 9, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> Been a member for 5 months and decided to make a first post. Good.
> 
> Maybe you can make a log in the journal section?



Great idea.
Yes I'm a little behind on making my first post, my bad.


----------



## Beti ona (Oct 19, 2019)

From day 5-6 you will feel the true effects of the dose, I doubt you can continue until day 25. Aren't you doing cardio? You don't need all those supplements, but they won't hurt you.


----------



## alisie (Oct 19, 2019)

I’m on day 10 I think?
This isn’t my first cycle, no cardio, I walk 10-20k steps at work doing light manual labor and that’s more than enough. Averaging 3.5lbs a week so far that’s with two days at a surplus because carb cravings for me on DNP are rough.
Supplements are mainly for risk of cataracts, being female I know it’s more common. Aside from wasting money there is no reason not to take them even if I don’t need them.

Fatigue has been pretty rough this weekend, doing the bare
minimum around the house.


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 21, 2019)

Damn ya 300mg for 18 day’s, damn that’s a long time to feel crappy haha. What is your weight loss goal?


----------



## alisie (Oct 22, 2019)

Yeah it is, better than dieting for months though imo, I like my food&#55357;&#56834;

Seeing as I just bulked I’m not for sure what my goal is, I’ll go off aesthetics for now but I’m thinking 15-20lbs so down to 151-140ish. I was happy at 157 23% BF but want to get leaner so I can bulk longer (and smarter) this time around.


----------



## Trump (Oct 22, 2019)

3.5lb a week? your doing something wrong, I dropped a lb a day on 200mg. The mrs just lost 7lb in 2 weeks just getting back to the gym and sorting her diet out



alisie said:


> I’m on day 10 I think?
> This isn’t my first cycle, no cardio, I walk 10-20k steps at work doing light manual labor and that’s more than enough. Averaging 3.5lbs a week so far that’s with two days at a surplus because carb cravings for me on DNP are rough.
> Supplements are mainly for risk of cataracts, being female I know it’s more common. Aside from wasting money there is no reason not to take them even if I don’t need them.
> 
> ...


----------



## alisie (Oct 22, 2019)

Trump said:


> 3.5lb a week? your doing something wrong, I dropped a lb a day on 200mg. The mrs just lost 7lb in 2 weeks just getting back to the gym and sorting her diet out



I’m retaining quite a bit of water, I’m thinking I’ll see a significant drop after a week off dnp. Off DNP my body retains a lot of water while cutting, I get the whoosh effect a lot where I maintain or even gain then drop 4-6lbs of water overnight.

Did you run crystal or powder? What was your deficit?


----------



## Trump (Oct 23, 2019)

Crystal and i can’t remember sorry, both logs are on here



alisie said:


> I’m retaining quite a bit of water, I’m thinking I’ll see a significant drop after a week off dnp. Off DNP my body retains a lot of water while cutting, I get the whoosh effect a lot where I maintain or even gain then drop 4-6lbs of water overnight.
> 
> Did you run crystal or powder? What was your deficit?


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 24, 2019)

alisie said:


> I’m retaining quite a bit of water, I’m thinking I’ll see a significant drop after a week off dnp. Off DNP my body retains a lot of water while cutting, I get the whoosh effect a lot where I maintain or even gain then drop 4-6lbs of water overnight.
> 
> Did you run crystal or powder? What was your deficit?



Im the same way...i retain some water and during my DNP cycles, i will lose a few pounds to start and then im right at the same start weight until the very end when Ive fully been off 7+ days and can get a true weight. Ive been running 200mg/400mg (1 pill today, 2 tomorrow, etc) for a while and loved it. ramping to the normal 600 for the week and then im gonna see how that long version with a kicker at the end results vs the normal 20day at 600


----------



## alisie (Oct 24, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> Im the same way...i retain some water and during my DNP cycles, i will lose a few pounds to start and then im right at the same start weight until the very end when Ive fully been off 7+ days and can get a true weight. Ive been running 200mg/400mg (1 pill today, 2 tomorrow, etc) for a while and loved it. ramping to the normal 600 for the week and then im gonna see how that long version with a kicker at the end results vs the normal 20day at 600


It can be quite demotivating at times but at least we know that is whats going on and just trust that it's working.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 24, 2019)

alisie said:


> It can be quite demotivating at times but at least we know that is whats going on and just trust that it's working.




dont worry about it. just let it ride and look at the end results. if you're like me and know its going to be that way, just carry on and then take a look when all done


----------

